# HELP......please



## Camokid (Mar 7, 2008)

I'm looking for a club opening in Florida or the Southern Georgia Counties $750-850 if possible. Any help from fellow hunters would be greatly appreciated. Please PM me with any information. 

Thanks, Camokid


----------



## white74horse (Mar 7, 2008)

http://www.buckstphuntingclub.biz/


----------



## Camokid (Mar 8, 2008)

*Help....*

Btt


----------



## Camokid (Mar 8, 2008)

*Help...please*

Btt


----------



## 585PIG (Mar 9, 2008)

hey got 230 acres in Washington County we only carry eight guys.   Alcohol free have camping location on property with electricity that we divide among the members.  half of the club is law enforcement officers that their weekends fall mid week rather than on weekend.  send me a pm if it is something that you are interested in.  Our dues are $600 per year then plus the power bill which depending on use runs around $40 a month split between the eight members.


----------



## jkoch (Mar 9, 2008)

It may be a little more than you want to spend,but we have 3000acres in Stewart County. Plenty of Deer & Hogs. Camper parking,water and power. Family membership $1000.00.
Call me for more info.
Jerry Koch-706-637-5442


----------



## cski5445 (Mar 9, 2008)

Try this site www.douglascountyhunting.com I am a member and it has over 7,000 acres on 8+ properties in Georgia. The two bigger tracts are in Taliferro County and Waco, GA. Dues are only 550/year and include your family. I have some aerial shots of the land I can email you if you are interested. If you would like to join we are looking for 20-30 members this year. If we get our 20-30 member range the club (I heard) is looking at picking up another 2000+/- in Hancook county.

Thank you,
Chad Skinner
ChadSkinner@charter.net
678-617-9342


----------



## Camokid (Mar 11, 2008)

Btt


----------



## Camokid (Mar 12, 2008)

Btt.......thanks


----------



## Camokid (Mar 13, 2008)

btt......


----------



## Camokid (Mar 14, 2008)

btt....


----------



## Camokid (Mar 15, 2008)

btt....


----------



## Camokid (Mar 17, 2008)

btt...


----------



## Camokid (Mar 18, 2008)

btt....


----------



## Camokid (Mar 20, 2008)

btt....


----------



## 7maghtr (Mar 20, 2008)

*hunt club in middle ga*

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=176809, 

try this link. i am a member and live in central florida. it's worth the drive all season long!


----------



## Camokid (Mar 21, 2008)

Thanks, but with gas prices the way they are I need to find something a little closer to home.


----------



## Camokid (Mar 24, 2008)

Btt............


----------



## Camokid (Mar 26, 2008)

Btt........


----------



## Camokid (Mar 27, 2008)

Btt......


----------



## Camokid (Mar 27, 2008)

Btt........


----------



## Camokid (Apr 1, 2008)

btt.....


----------



## Chris Horsman (Apr 4, 2008)

We have 400 acres in Brantley county. I will know in 3 weeks if I have an opening. There is only 5 members and dues are right around $500. We have 3 members in central Florida 1 in Jax and 1 near the property.


----------



## Beulah Land Hunting Club (May 21, 2008)

2882 acres 800.00 for 22 members.  Price varies because we are short on member right now. contact at legget4@bellsouth.net for maps, rules, and photos.


----------



## trophyhunter1127 (May 21, 2008)

have 350ac tract in randolph co ga loaded with deer and hogs need 1 more member


----------

